# anyone need a deckhand?



## bigpoppagoodtime93 (May 10, 2015)

Iâ€™ve been a deckhand for about 2 years on a head boat out of port Aransas and I love deck handing, Iâ€™m just looking to get off the head boat for a summer. I also have my own 29 ft. cat and am avid fishermen. Iâ€™m currently going to school at A&M in Corpus Christi to get an engineering degree so will only be able to work weekends until school lets out. Iâ€™m a hard worker, always on time, good with customers drug free and a fast learner so if you a looking for a good deckhand for the summer give me a call or text me anytime at 8174224531


----------

